# 5/20 Morning Low Tide Reds



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice report and video!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

That was fun! ;D


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

How about posting some Google Maps of where you been fishing…I promise I won't share!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool vid! Whoever chose that song from slightly stoopid gets an extra thumbs up!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice vid, great song. One of my favorites. Been waiting for a good video to put that into myself lol


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

thanks guys, my buddy does the editing but the song choice on this video was mine ;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! Beautiful day, cool vid. 

I was up your way yesterday fishing the low


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

creek if you ever see us come say hey,

guide green shadowcast or a blue and white mitzi looking boat.

gunna be hittin the floods tomorrow hopefully. the lows have been good to us recently though.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> creek if you ever see us come say hey,
> 
> guide green shadowcast or a blue and white mitzi looking boat.
> 
> gunna be hittin the floods tomorrow hopefully. the lows have been good to us recently though.


Same to you, Black Maverick 18hpx or a blue 14ft stumpknocker. Soon there will be another skiff in my arsenal though!


----------

